# Meuller State Park



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

It was a fun week. Got to meet Randy & Co. (Castlerock Outbackers) at the CG. Also met Juan and Stacy. They were up from Florida in their 06 Outback. Told them about us, maybe they will join up.

Besides facing 40mph headwinds across the panhandle, we finally made it. But, the alternator in the Gator crapped out.










Then, like Randy said, the strong winds were uncharacteristic for Mueller. The weather changed after he left. Hail. About 2" of it. Busted out both vent covers.










It hailed two nights in a row. Both kids and myself got a stomach virus. Also got a cracked windshield.










But it was all worth it. And we'd do it again next week.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I love your perspective. All that misery yet still a good trip. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I take it the hail cracked your windshield?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The windshield was broken by a Teller County Dump Truck spitting gravel. Luckily, I don't have any hail damage on the Gator.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Shake,

Sounds like a "hail" of a storm! Glad you kept in good spirits.

Hope all goes well with the repairs.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

WOW! Hail at Mueller? 8800 feet in elevation? Amazing. Sorry about the mishaps, and glad you had a great time touring southern Colorado.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Shake,

I think I will just focus on the last picture in your first post. What a beautiful setting! Sorry about the other stuff. Hope all in all the trip was good?










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the vent covers and your windshield
Glad you had a fun week
I bet the hail looked neat on the ground around the TT

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The pic with the chair full of hail is crazy....


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Perfect perspective!!







Crazy hail!! Sorry about the vents and windsheild. That last picture is amazing!!!
jewels


----------

